# Problème voyant clignotant ecran de mon G5



## Anouchkange (27 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,
Depusi hier soir l'ecran (Apple Display 20 pouces) relié à mon G5 a son bouton tactile d'allumage qui clignote (trois fois à la suite toutes les 20 secondes à peu près). J'ai éteint mon ordi plusieurs heures cette nuit et il recommence la même chose maintenant. Qu'est ce que cela signifie ?
Merci


----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2007)

si c'est le voyant qui est en bas a droite de l'&#233;cran, c'est un signal d'erreur de l'&#233;cran (en gros il risque d'avoir un panne d'ici peu )


----------



## Anouchkange (28 Avril 2007)

Oui c'est celui la. Une panne mais de quel type ? Qu'est ce que je peux faire ? Appeller Apple ?


----------



## Anouchkange (28 Avril 2007)

Bon je viens de trouver sur un autre forum cette solution :
"Si une erreur est detectée par un des produits Apple Display (dont le Apple Cinema Display 20 pouces), le bouton d'allumage peut clignoter de plusieurs manières :
(dans mon cas : Une séquence répétée de 3 courts flash indique que le Display detecte un mauvais format d'entrée video. Verifier que votre Display est compatible avec votre carte video et supporte la version de Mac Os et que le software de Display est utilisé"

Je n'ai rien touché donc le problème ne peut pas venir subitement de ma carte video. Par contre j'ai fait une mise à jour Security Update est ce que cela a pu avoir une incidence ? Dancs ce cas comment revenir à la mise à jour antérieure ?
Que veut dire "le soft de Display est utilisé" ? Quel software ?
Merci


----------



## Anouchkange (28 Avril 2007)

Ah c'est bon !
En fait une simple extinction de l'ordi debranchage et rebranchage de la connection du Display sur le G5 a suffit. Le bouton ne clignote plus.


----------



## Anouchkange (29 Avril 2007)

Bon c'est mon énième message...
Alors les suite de la petite histoire. Maintenant bouton d'allumage de l'ecran clignote toujours (3 coups à la suite) mais pas à chaque fois. Je peux allumer mon G5 et que tout se passe normalement et la fois d'après ça clignotera. Il y a donc un vrai pb. 
Quelqu'un peut donc m'expliquer ce que j'avais trouvé sur un forum :
 "Une séquence répétée de 3 courts flash indique que le Display detecte un mauvais format d'entrée video. Verifier que votre Display est compatible avec votre carte video et supporte la version de Mac Os et que le software de Display est utilisé"
Merci


----------



## Anouchkange (2 Mai 2007)

Personne ne sait ?


----------



## Anouchkange (12 Mai 2007)

Donc j'ai fini par appellé Apple après avoir vu sur leur site que mon voyant signifiait un pb de "backlight error". Il semble que la réparation de mon écran (plus sous garantie) couterai plus cher que de le changer donc snif... pas trop de solution :-(


----------



## Daniel Noel (21 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, Anouchkange

j'aimerais connaitre le dénouement de votre malheur.
Je vis présentement le même problème sur mon Studio display 17 po.
N'y-a-t-il vraiment rien à faire ???
et est-ce que votre écran est toujours vivant aujourd'hui?
Merci


----------



## Anouchkange (22 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir,
Mon Display est actuellement toujours vivant (ouf) même si l'ecran s'est quand même assez assombri dans la partie haute. Je sais qu'il peut rester plusieurs mois encore comme ça. Il n'y a vraiment rien à faire oui, ton écran te dis qu'il va mourir, enfin tu peux changer la lumière (backlight) mais d'après ce qu'on m'avait dit c'est plus cher que le prix actuel de mon ecran. Donc si le tien est aussi vieux que le mien (j'imagine qu'ils sont de la même année) je pense que le plus rentable est de le changer (snif).


----------



## Daniel Noel (23 Octobre 2007)

Merci de me répondre Anouchkange, c'est gentil.

Mon écran a été acheté en 2004 SEULEMENT !!! 
Finalement je me suis décidé à changer moi-même le «Backlight inverter» qui cause le problème. J'ai commandé de Montréal, Can. aux USA pour $120.00 US. Pas si mal. La réparation chez Apple m'aurait couté $400.00 can. Et j'ai trouvé la procédure pas à pas pour faire la réparation. Pas difficile du tout.

Voici la procédure:
http://www.lcdparts.net/Files/m7649.pdf

Voici la pièce:
http://www.lcdpart.com/Products/u04106300mss.html

Et puis je n'ai pas $600 à mettre sur un écran neuf Apple! et je désire incontestablement conservé la qualité d'affichage des écrans Apple (incomparable... lorsqu'il fonctionne).
Un bon ami à moi (aussi revendeur Apple) m'a dit qu'un écran Apple avait une durée de vie utile de 4-5 ans!!! 

Ben voilà. Si tu le désire je pourrais te faire savoir comment s'est passé ma réparation. J'attend la pièce d'ici une dizaine de jour.
Merci
A+


----------



## Anouchkange (24 Octobre 2007)

bon tant mieux pr toi je reconnais que ces ecrans sont geniaux !
moi j'ai deja commandé mon imac ! lol
bonne reparation


----------



## Joelog_fr (13 Janvier 2009)

Alors du coup quelqu'un a t il réparé son écran ??? Le bas du mien (cinema display 23 pouves alu) est devenu plus sombre depuis quelques temps et le led clignote 3 fois... J'hésite à changer la Desktop Monitor Inverter.

Johan


----------

